# Dealing with dog aggression.



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

This isn't necessarily a training post, more as a question for those of you with dog aggressive dogs. What is your view on socializing your dog and taking them out into public places? Today at a seminar we went to there were multiple negative things said about my dog, because she growls at other dogs when they approach her. I tell people to please keep their dog on leash/away from her, and most of the time people will listen. I was on the field running Indi and when we stopped to get some constructive criticism from the woman teaching the seminar, I heard a woman in the background state that dogs like Indi should be put down. I wanted to turn around and tell her off, but I was there for myself and Indi to better our agility training, not get caught up in cackling old hens in the background. Lots of people like Indi, we make a good team, and she doesn't disturb others unless their dog comes running up to her - like this particular woman's dog did. Anyway, needless to say I cried when I got in the car for a couple minutes, but then realized that she was probably right - Indi probably would have been put down if she had been in any non-savvy dog persons hands. But anyone with an ounce of patience and an ounce of training knowledge can handle Indi, they just have to be aware of their body language. Talking to other people at the seminar about their aggressive dogs, one stated she got to the point with her dog where she realized she couldn't even socialize him anymore - it was just making him worse. I wonder if I push Indi too much? I never ask her to approach other dogs, never ask her to let other dogs come up to her, I just expect her to act in a civilized manner - not lunging and snapping. To me, I would never think to stop socializing her. I think it's imperative to socialize your dog if they are aggressive, and by socializing I mean getting them out and around other people and dogs - not forcing them to hold still while a stranger leans right over them or tolerate a dog running up to them, but simply not growling when walking by others and in a crate.

We had a good time at our agility seminar. Learned a lot and got several compliments on my speedy lab, but those little jabs did get to me. I tried not to let it effect the way I trained, I think I managed that well enough. But people's negativity can really get to you sometimes when you've worked so hard with your dog.

Anyway, anyone have similar experiences with their dog who might be aggressive? How do you cope?


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

We have a large fenced dog park in our community. My GSP is an 11 yr old crotchety hag. If a dog sniffs her peep for too long she gets mad, if a dog comes close to the ball she is playing with she gets mad, what dog wouldn't? Sometimes dogs and owners come up to me to chat and pet the Bulldog and Shorty gets anxious and backs into me and then the dog sniffs her peep then she gets mad then she does the growl bark thing and then Chumlee turns into a little gangster and chases the dog away. Oh how the Bulldog has been corrupted. Well anyway she was violently attacked by a black lab at the park and has never been the same since. So I just tell them that she was attacked and she is still scared from that but she is getting better.

Either way you don't let things like that get to you; although I would have walked up to that lady and had a convo with her. Never stop learning new methods of training.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I mean, all the humans in this world can't get along together, how the hell do you expect all the dogs to?
Screw em.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

LOL. Sounds like your GSP just doesn't like her personal space being invaded. I think, even if I were a dog and butt sniffing was socially acceptable...With my personality, if I were a dog, I wouldn't tolerate being sniffed too long OR sharing my ball. Lol, sounds like Chumlee loves his GSP enough to protect her.  At least he takes care of the situation before your GSP gets too grouchy!

Molly, I know right! I don't know why so many people expect dogs to put up with so much. I don't expect Indi to like other dogs, on the off chance she rolls onto her back for one, I let her have a sniff and play. It's a rarity that she'll do this, she normally does it for very showy male dogs who don't think a thing of her growling at them - when this happens she's the picture of an overly dramatic submissive butt kisser. It's pretty weird seeing the switch from nervousness/aggression to all out submission/egging on to play.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I agree. Mine's is mostly ACD, so they're not really known for being the most social friendly dog in the world. But, if she meets another dog that is respectful, we don't have a problem. If we meet another dog (especially head on) that tries to be dominate, or is an aggressive butt/equipment sniffer, then thats a problem. I'm slowly learning the subtle body language that goes on below our knees and can head a lot of it off at the pass now, with 'look at me' and treats. Plus the fact that I now realise I screwed up in the beginning and in her eyes I don't think I took charge and protected her fully when she felt she needed it, so she had to take matters into her own hands. Now if I can mostly anticipate when there is a problem likely to occur so I put her behind my knees as if to say I'm in charge now, don't worry.
But, I just don't have a super friendly dog. I don't care. I think the absolute worst thing you can do is stop socialising, you just have to manage it.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Exactly, respect is such a big thing. We've had some incidents with Indi, the only notably bad one was when she was tied up to a post a decent distance from the start line of an agility course at practice. The dog stopped paying attention to the owner at the start line and took off. He hurled himself on top of Indi, literally. In the very few seconds that it took me to get a hold of her and get him away, there was unfortunately a bite. The dog needed three staples, and I felt horrible, the owner of the dog is a friend from agility. Surprisingly, Domino, the dog who did this, still likes me and so does his owner, she actually completely understood why what happened happened and comes up to give Indi treats when Domino is in his crate. Indi's bite inhibition is surprisingly good, considering she could have caused a lot more damage, and has been in situations like that since then - causing no damage. Anyway, she's nervous and I never tie her up any more, we use an x-pen or crate at practice. I think she likes that more anyway, she probably feels safer. I know I do.

So of course, since the incident with Domino, she has become much better. But I wouldn't ever trust her enough to handle herself in a social situation. I'm hyper vigilant, like you said, you have to manage it. Sometimes it can be mentally exhausting! We can handle walking up to dogs on leash when heeling and she is on the other side of me, can stop, shake hands, and have a convo (something practiced in CGC class) But I'd never trust a head on approach, I think it's great to know and accept what you've got. If you don't it only breeds more trouble and that's how dogs end up getting put down or sent to a shelter (to most likely get put down if they do have issues)

Crazy thing to think about, a dog at Town Lake Animal shelter who has aggression has something like 3 days to be adopted or claimed before it's put to sleep. I'm disgusted by this, it's so unfortunate.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Not much for advice, Cave.

But I will say one thing, if someone said that about any of my Dogs(they should be put down for growling), it wouldn't have been a pretty scene. 

Laugh at me, hit my car, hell, total it out...make fun of where I live....

But make a comment like one of my boys(or girl) should be put down and the gloves come off, flat out. 

I'm pissed she said that to you and I don't even know you or your Dog.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Yep, I know. The ironic thing was, her dog had been barking and growling at people walking around the perimeter of the fence the entire seminar! It was a bubbly Golden Retriever when it finally realized nothing was wrong, maybe that's why it was so acceptable for her dog to growl.  

Kevin, I know, I was actually really surprised she said that. I wasn't sure how to react, other than to glare at her once we exited the field. I'm the same way about that kind of stuff, I can accept insults to myself, but when it comes to my dog I'm realllllyyy sensitive. I don't know, she was a coward in my opinion, to say that to the people around us when I wasn't standing there to defend myself or my dog. There would have been some pretty nasty words coming from my mouth if I had been right there to defend myself. I never insult other people's dogs, ever, I don't get where she got off insulting mine.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

oh, you did the right thing. I wasn't trying to imply you SHOULD have thrown down w/ her, I was just saying that it would have probably tripped my trigger and it would have been inevitable. 

There are a few things in life that you don't mess with. I would say kids and definitely pets...and especially Dogs. 

It doesn't even make sense...here you are supposed to be at this Dog training seminar with people who love and care for Dogs and this self righteous person basically makes a comment saying she wants to kill your Dog(yeah, really, thats essentially what she said). What a hurtful, horrible comment/thought.

Funny how different people think. Whenever I see/hear a Dog growl or snap, it makes me sad because I know they are probably going thru some fearful emotion at the time and only need understanding/training and love...which was what you were there for in the first place.

People just piss me off sometimes. 

Ok, rant off.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

LOL. But oh I wanted to give her a piece of my mind, I do still. I hope I never see her again. Exactly! I was there for education and there were other snappy dogs there...Indi even let the woman's dog who was teaching the seminar come up to her while we were tugging after a run. She just lifted her lips! And they were face to face. I was amazed. I wonder if that lady who said dogs like Indi should be put down even noticed how Indi did in that situation...If she did notice, she's one crazy woman, because a lot of dogs would be put down if she really meant what she was saying. At the end of the day, I don't think she appreciates the work other people put into their dogs and she obviously was a very selfish person to attempt to gossip behind my back - I say attempt, because I heard it lol. I've got good hearing, works out sometimes, other times you really wish you didn't have great hearing because I probably would have been saved a lot of anger yesterday.

People piss me off too. That's why I love my four legged pals, they rarely piss me off. The only thing I can think of off hand that my dogs do which really makes me ticked off is when they come up and randomly smack me in the face with their dirty paws. Ew. D:









In this picture, you can tell Indi is a horrible dog who needs to be put down. All those classic signs of crazy aggression. Ha, sorry couldn't help myself. I love my dog.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

CavePaws said:


> The only thing I can think of off hand that my dogs do which really makes me ticked off is when they come up and randomly smack me in the face with their dirty paws. Ew. D:



awww, those are just love taps, Cave


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I think you did great. I too would have wanted to turn around and rip into that old lady for saying what she did. The fact of the matter is she has no idea of Indi's past and what you may be doing to help Indi.

Duncan is not dog aggressive, but he does have a problem with "rude" dogs who have no manners. He gets very defensive when a strange dog comes on too strong and is all up in his face. I have been working with him. I don't expect him to make friends with these dogs, but I do expect him to stay neutral and to not be reactive. He is doing great so far. I give him the "leave it" command so that he redirects his attention back to me rather than honing in on the other dog. He gets praise and treats when he ignores everything *but* me in these situations. These types of situations don't happen too often and I would *never* make Duncan ignore another dog if I felt that the other dog was a threat and had full intention on attacking Duncan. This command is used to get Duncan to redirect attention to me when he's getting too "excited" about the presence of another rambunctious and hyper dog. 

Sounds like your doing great with Indi. Have you tried to go to a dog park and work on desensitizing Indi? Staying on the outside of the fence give treats for calm and relaxed behavior. Start far away and as Indi does better and better move closer and closer towards where the dogs are playing. If you get too close too fast and Indi starts to get reactive just more farther away and start again.

Just a thought....great pic of Indi by the way! So cute! :tongue:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

You never fully understand how rough a dogs pad is until it hits your cheek like they're trying to high five your face. :| If I didn't think it were beneficial to my dogs to have rough n' tough pads, I'd get something to exfoliate them. 

BRT- I don't know of a dog park in Austin I can take her to that has a fence, or else I would! The one I do know of doesn't have a fence. I take her to pet stores and around town where she see's tons of dogs and people. Recently we went down to a cool arty market on 1st street here in Austin on a really busy Sunday! :] I walked her by probably over 40 dogs and a countless number of people. Was able to take her into a few art galleries and little stores who allowed us in. She did well, but we don't chance walking up to strange dogs and people. Sounds like you're doing wonderfully with Duncan. I use the leave it command a lot with Indi, it certainly helps us a lot but sometimes I wonder if people feel funny that I'm referring to their dog or them as an "it"

Thanks! I like that pic a lot too! :]


----------

